# [Wet Thumb Forum]-breeding cherry red's



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

a wrong shippment has arrived my lfs and has red cherry shrimps in it. i got them all (around 50 ) this afternnon. there has been a few femelas full of eggs there. this evening i saw two youngsters... 
1. now my question how i get them to breed? 
2. do they need salt or small f/w tank with vasicularia would b enough?
3. what is the minimum tank size i need for them? will a 10L tank with sponge filter work ?
4. will another red cherry eat the frys? will amano shrimps eat the eggs?
5. what is the recommended parameters for them?


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

a wrong shippment has arrived my lfs and has red cherry shrimps in it. i got them all (around 50 ) this afternnon. there has been a few femelas full of eggs there. this evening i saw two youngsters... 
1. now my question how i get them to breed? 
2. do they need salt or small f/w tank with vasicularia would b enough?
3. what is the minimum tank size i need for them? will a 10L tank with sponge filter work ?
4. will another red cherry eat the frys? will amano shrimps eat the eggs?
5. what is the recommended parameters for them?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

1. just put them in water and watch them multiply
2. Mine breed like crazy without salt
3. 10 gallon maybe
4 No. No.
5. medium hard water, 68 to 78F


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

great thanks for the quick answer.


----------

